# Midwest HSR Annual Meeting



## DaveKCMO (Feb 3, 2010)

anyone going?

http://www.midwesthsr.org/events/index.html


----------



## John Bredin (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going, and have already registered.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 4, 2010)

I just registered. I've been attending these meetings for a number of years and always find them interesting. Rich Harnish, the MWHSRA director, does a great job of organizing them. The meeting went "upscale" last year by moving to the hotel from a union hall. Last year's session included a lot of people new to the concept of high speed rail. I imagine this year's will be even bigger with the recently awarded grants. Looking forward to it!


----------

